# message texte, message SMS, texto, SMS



## Superphil

Bonjour,

est-ce qu'on envoie des messages textes, des messages SMS, des textos ou des SMS?

Merci!

Note de modération : Pour la liaison avec SMS voir le fil SMS - liaison.


----------



## Maître Capello

Moi je dis _des SMS_, mais ça dépend sans doute des régions…


----------



## LINA_84

Les envoyer ou ? 
Maintenant je vous ecrit un message, mais c'est pas un sms . 
SMS ( angl. ) = short message service, donc "message SMS" ne me semble pas bien dit.


----------



## Reliure

Maître Capello said:


> Moi je dis _des SMS_, mais ça dépend sans doute des régions…


 
Dans ma région on envoie aussi bien des textos que des sms, mais je ne vois pas la différence entre les deux.


----------



## Chimel

Maître Capello said:


> Moi je dis _des SMS_, mais ça dépend sans doute des régions…


Moi de même.


----------



## Adé51

Je dis aussi bien _SMS _que _textos_.
Par contre, j'utilise _textos _seulement pour les _SMS _et pas pour les _MMS_.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut,

A l'origine était le SMS. L'opérateur dit historique utilise ce mot.
Un autre opérateur a inventé le mot _Texto_...


----------



## Adé51

@Karine Fr: Intéressant  Sais-tu qui sont les deux opérateurs?


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Adé51 said:


> [...] Sais-tu qui sont les deux opérateurs?


Orange et SFR.

Note de modération : liens explicités.


----------



## Adé51

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Celui-ci et celui-là.



Merci =)


----------



## Roméo31

Je souhaite dire, tout d'abord, que le terme officiel ("néologisme officiel", adopté par l'Académie française, puis publié au Journal de la République française) est "minimessage", au lieu et place de l'anglicisme "SMS" :



> *minimessage, n.m. *
> Journal officiel du 14/12/2004
> Domaine : TÉLÉCOMMUNICATIONS / Radiocommunications
> Définition : Message alphanumérique de longueur limitée transmis dans un réseau de radiocommunication avec les mobiles.
> Voir aussi : message multimédia, microblogage, microblogue, radiomessagerie bilatérale, service de minimessages, sexto, système GSM
> Équivalent étranger : short message (en)



A la rigueur, vous pouvez dire_ texto_, mot enregistré par le GLi 2015, avec _minimessage_ et _lélémessage. 
_
(Enfin, je ne me fais guère d'illusion !) 

Note de modération : Pour la liaison avec SMS voir le fil SMS - liaison.


----------



## Nicomon

Comme je suis une dinosaure sans téléphone portable  je n'envoie ni textos, ni sms, ni messages texte, ni minimessages.
Mais il me semble entendre plus souvent « texto » que « sms » dans mon entourage immédiat, sauf si l'on précise « langage sms » (dans un autre contexte).

Comme dans :  _Envoie-moi un texto quand tu seras arrivé._
(...)


----------



## Roméo31

Faites-moi plaisir, écrivez et dites "minimessage" : c'est le terme recommandé officiellement et, de plus, ce n'est plus la peine, sinon, que mes collègues de la CTN et moi nous nous donnons de la peine pour vous trouver des termes au lieu et place des anglicismes qui abâtardissent notre si belle langue.


----------



## Nicomon

_SMS_ est un signe anglais, mais _texto _n'est pas un anglicisme.  Il a l'avantage d'être plus court que _minimessage.  _Extrait du Petit Robert 





> texto [tɛksto] nom masculin
> étym. 1998 ◊ nom déposé, de texte et suffixe diminutif
> Bref message écrit échangé entre téléphones portables.



Par ailleurs, _minimessage_ est recommandé par la CTN... mais au Québec on dit _message texte_ ou en langage courant... _texto._

Je dirai _minimessage_, quand vous direz _magasinage_.


----------



## OLN

Qui va écrire _minimessage_ (11 caractères) et même _texto_ dans un message facturé par tranches de 160 caractères ?
Peut-être parce que j'ai adopté il y a 17 ou 18 ans le langage simplissime de mon opérateur et peut-être en raison de notre proximité géographique, je parle comme Maître Capello : SMS. 
Du coup, je suis curieuse de savoir par quelle voie _texto _est arrivé au Québec. 


Roméo31 said:


> Faites-moi plaisir, écrivez et dites "minimessage" : c'est le terme recommandé officiellement et, de plus, ce n'est plus la peine, sinon, que mes collègues de la CTN et moi nous nous donnons de la peine pour *vous* trouver des termes au lieu et place des anglicismes qui abâtardissent notre si belle langue.


Ouh la, on sent pointer le désespoir ? 
Dans les usages d'une langue, il ne peut hélas pas être question de faire plaisir à une commission qui recommande des termes que la population n'aura pas souvenir d'avoir demandé qu'on trouve pour elle  — et on ne peut pas dire que tous les néologismes recommandés anoblissent "notre si belle langue". 
Pour être suivis, il faudrait 1.- répondre aux besoins et prendre en considération la préférence évidente de la population pour les termes pratiques et concis et 2.- être plus réactifs, voire anticiper les tendances.

Les opérateurs francophones utilisent-ils _minimessage_ ? 
Il me semble que quelqu'un avait décrété il y a bien longtemps que SMS correspondrait en français au sigle de "service de messages succincts".  Ça n'aura pas convaincu ?


----------



## Roméo31

Bonjour !

Sur la fréquences d'emploi respectives de "minimessage", "texto" et "SMS",  chez les auteurs, voir ce graphique.
Ils n'emploient pas "minimessage"* (ce que la CTN savait déjà), mais  *"texto" se taille la part belle devant "SMS".*

Je me console avec nombre de termes officiels qui ont percé, comme "matériel", "logiciel", "courriel", "modem", "microordinateur" - et tant d'autres..

J'entends parfois "sexto", que la CTN avait adopté.


----------



## tilt

Roméo31 said:


> Ils n'emploient pas "minimessage"* (ce que la CTN savait déjà), mais  *"texto" se taille la part belle devant "SMS".*


C'est peut-être bien parce qu'on te l'a dit _texto_... 
De même, on se demande bien qui pouvait envoyer des _SMS _en 1800... Sans doute Sa Majesté Sérénissime.

Ngram Viewer a ses limites, et ce graphique est peut-être plus proche de la réalité.
Pour ma part, je dis et j'entends, presque exclusivement, _SMS_.


----------



## Roméo31

> C'est peut-être bien parce qu'on te l'a dit _texto_...



Je ne comprends pas bien ce que tu veux dire. Que je ne connaissais pas le mot "texto" ?

Ton lien ne semble pas fonctionner. Le graphique qui lui est associé montrerait-il que "texto" ne domine pas ?


----------



## tilt

Je dis juste que le mot _texto_ existe en dehors de son sens de _SMS_, et qu'il n'est donc pas pertinent d'en tirer des statistiques de fréquences.

Le lien que j'ai donné fonctionne sur mon poste ; je suis étonné qu'il ne passe pas... Il fonctionne en tout cas chez mon collègue d'en face ! 

J'ai fait la même recherche que toi, mais en remplaçant _SMS,texto,minimessage_ par _des SMS,des textos,des minimessages_, afin de mieux l'affranchir de la polysémie des termes.
Et là, c'est _SMS _qui domine largement, presque d'un facteur 10.


----------



## Roméo31

Oui, mais ces résultats doivent, à leur tour, être relativisés. En effet, dans de nombreux textes auxquels renvoie *"textos"* (au pluriel donc), *ce mot est en espagnol (et signifie "textes") ;* il  n'a donc rien à voir avec des SMS !

Telles sont les limites de _Ngram Viewer_ (pourtant bien utile), sur lesquelles d'ailleurs tu as appelé l'attention et qui t'ont conduit à ne pas être catégorique (en écrivant que ton "graphique est peut-être plus proche de la réalité").


----------



## JClaudeK

_Pour ma part, je dis et j'entends, presque exclusivement, SMS._

J'ai le même ressenti que_ tilt._
"texto" se disait surtout au début de l’existence du phénomène, maintenant, c'est_ SMS_ qui domine largement dans mon entourage.


----------



## Roméo31

,





> "texto" se disait surtout au début de l’existence du phénomène,



C'est très vrai.



> maintenant, c'est_ SMS_ qui domine largement dans mon entourage.



Il en est de même pour moi, et pour les opérateurs (en tout cas, dans leurs textes publicitaires).


----------



## nicduf

Je dis SMS et pratiquement tous mes amis également.


----------



## Nicomon

OLN said:


> Qui va écrire _minimessage_ (11 caractères) et même _texto_ dans un message facturé par tranches de 160 caractères ?
> Peut-être parce que j'ai adopté il y a 17 ou 18 ans le langage simplissime de mon opérateur et peut-être en raison de notre proximité géographique, je parle comme Maître Capello : SMS.


 À l'écrit, il y a deux caractères de plus (3 si on le met au pluriel) dans_  texto(s)_ mais à l'oral, c'est une syllable de moins que_ SMS.  _


> Du coup, je suis curieuse de savoir par quelle voie _texto _est arrivé au Québec.


  Faudra qu'un autre Québécois passe par ici. La dinosaure pas très techno que je suis n'a pas la réponse à la question.
Moi qui ne suis pas si pressée, je passe des coups de fil et je laisse de courts messages dans les boîtes vocales.
Parce que sans_ cellulaire/portable_ (ou _laisse_, c'est selon) je ne peux ni envoyer, ni recevoir de _textos_. 


> Il me semble que quelqu'un avait décrété il y a bien longtemps que SMS correspondrait en français au sigle de "service de messages succincts".  Ça n'aura pas convaincu ?


  Justement, comme le premier S veut dire _service, _je trouve curieux de dire _envoyer un/des sms.  _
En toute logique - parce que _message sms_ est un peu long - il faudrait dire _envoyer un/des ms.  _
Sinon, c'est comme dire_ « envoyer des services de ... ». _

@Roméo31.  Il me semble que si _textos_ au pluriel renvoyait à l'espagnol, il ne serait pas précédé de « _des_ ».


----------



## Roméo31

> @Roméo31. Il me semble que si _textos_ au pluriel renvoyait à l'espagnol, il ne serait pas précédé de « _des_ ».


? 
Tu devrais relire soigneusement ce que j'ai écrit à ce sujet !


----------



## Nicomon

Je faisais référence au graphique de Ngram Viewer de Tilt qui a écrit : 





> en remplaçant _SMS,texto,minimessage_ par _*des* SMS,*des* textos,des minimessages_


  Il n'y a pas de « résultats à relativiser » dans cette recherche incluant l'article « des ».

Je pense que c'est toi qui a mal lu.


----------



## Roméo31

Mauvaise pioche ! Un seul ex. :



> Bernard Bessière - 1992 - ‎Extraits - ‎Autres éditions - Rien de plus éclairant que de relire le tome monumental _*des Textos*_ de doctrina, véritable catéchisme du parfait censeur,


En gras dans le texte.


----------

